# Shot Diagnosis Bottomless



## JamesRC (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi! My setup is the following one:




Machine: Gaggia Classic V2 OPV Mod 9bar



Grinder: 1Zpresso J Max



Roast date: 3 weeks ago



Dose: 16



Yield: 32



Time: 30


IMS Baristapro Nanotech basket 18g 24H

Tamper 58.5

I have upgrade my setup purchasing a botomles PF, the OPV mod and the IMS. What I am achieving is not too bad flavour in my coffee but a bad visual shot in the PF (when there is only one "centered channel", you can see the holes, it seems lack of coffe going down through the basket). I attach some videos to ilustrate how everything is working, all the tries with 16g dose:










/monthly_2021_11/VID_20211120_170323.mp4.c445fb27bc42e14ce72a0024ec15cf72.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID_20211120_170323.mp4


/monthly_2021_11/VID_20211120_171140.mp4.5334a88b0114e380aee3f068e6fc7b37.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID_20211120_171140.mp4


/monthly_2021_11/VID_20211120_124104.mp4.e44edadf0049cab84c77b5bfc34c9185.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID_20211120_124104.mp4


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It if doesn't taste bad there's probably nothing wrong.

Though I don't know why your water is cloudy? And also do I spot condensation on your portafilter indicating it's used cold?

If you attempt to chase a shot that looks good and taste good with lighter roasts you can easily wind up wasting a lot of coffee. Focus on how it tastes and whether or not you are getting flavours that you expect (e.g. the tasting notes on the bag make sense).

Having said that you're using 16g in an 18g basket? You might improve the output with 2 grams more in the basket, your dose looks very low in the picture.


----------



## JamesRC (Nov 6, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> It if doesn't taste bad there's probably nothing wrong.
> 
> Though I don't know why your water is cloudy? And also do I spot condensation on your portafilter indicating it's used cold?
> 
> ...


 Answering about the cloudy water, I dunno tbh, I thought it was because it is hot and it's get that cloudy. I will try with mineral water from plastic bottle, the water I used was from tap.

The coffe used is Colombia Santa Barbara (Washed) from TwoCoffee. May you explain the point of impossible to achieve good looking and taste with light roast? It means it's easier with dark roast(how I difference them btw?)?

I have usually used 18g, but the results were the same and I tried to lower the dose.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

JamesRC said:


> Answering about the cloudy water, I dunno tbh, I thought it was because it is hot and it's get that cloudy. I will try with mineral water from plastic bottle, the water I used was from tap.
> 
> The coffe used is Colombia Santa Barbara (Washed) from TwoCoffee. May you explain the point of impossible to achieve good looking and taste with light roast? It means it's easier with dark roast(how I difference them btw?)?
> 
> I have usually used 18g, but the results were the same and I tried to lower the dose.


 If the water is cloudy because it's hot you're probably going to be scaling that machine up quite quickly...

I didn't say it was impossible, I said it was a waste of time (and coffee) to focus on how the extraction looks through a bottomless filter when there is nothing wrong or unexpected about the taste. A darker roast will extract more easily, likely at a coarser grind setting and generally produce more crema - all things that will make a bottomless extraction look good even if it isn't. Lighter roasters tend to require a finer grind, and won't give off as much crema to cover the bottom of the basket. Visually the shots won't hold together as well and the finer grind might mean basket holes get clogged more easily giving you the patchy extractions.

It might be possible to improve the appearance and taste by working on distribution, but as I said, if it tastes as you expect it to changing things to make the shot look better makes no sense. For example, increasing the dose above 18g and grinding coarser might help (assuming you can still lock the portafilter in without disturbing the puck) but you would likely be getting a lower EY without necessarily getting a more 'even' extraction even if the shot looks better.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Very strange looking water and it's left indentations on the puck. A mesh puck screen on top will help with that.

Can you add a video of the entire extraction? It's hard to diagnose just from the short clips.

Are you sure the OPV mod was successful? Have you got any photos of your OPV?


----------



## JamesRC (Nov 6, 2021)

newdent said:


> Very strange looking water and it's left indentations on the puck. A mesh puck screen on top will help with that.
> 
> Can you add a video of the entire extraction? It's hard to diagnose just from the short clips.
> 
> Are you sure the OPV mod was successful? Have you got any photos of your OPV?


 I will update with longer clips.

About the OPV, in the gaggia was just changing the spring to a special spring bought in shadesofcoffee of 9 bar. I would say it is placed correctly, no water is leaking nor something like that


----------

